# Any interest in a group buy for engine tuning?



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

It appears there is now a diesel engine tune available for Gen2 Cruze vehicles. The tune involves some hardware that apparently connects to a Windows laptop computer to update the ECU on vehicles. The hardware (tuning box) can be adapted to tune more than one vehicle for a $100 charge from the tuner.

Would anyone here be interested in a group purchase for engine tuning? Basically, I would buy the tuning box to do my car and anyone else who wanted to use it could pay me a nominal fee to mail it to them. Then, you pay the $100 plus the cost of the tune to do your own car.

I don't know the cost breakdown, but imagine a $500 tuning box that ten people want to use. We can each pay $50 to save money that way.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If I wanted to mess with my car.

I'd want something I owned and was all mine. And not deal with other partial owners. I'd also want to be able to use it right away and not have to wait for the mail. Nor would I want to mail it back.

In a world of thieves and scammers


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> If I wanted to mess with my car.
> 
> I'd want something I owned and was all mine. And not deal with other partial owners. I'd also want to be able to use it right away and not have to wait for the mail. Nor would I want to mail it back.
> 
> In a world of thieves and scammers


Meh, I'd place more trust in people on this message board than I do for most others.

And I'm looking at this as a one-and-done upgrade. I don't live where there are emissions testing, so I don't have to do anything with swapping engine tunes back and forth.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Trust anyone on this message board.

Most of us have never met.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The amount of parts I have bought off or sold to members I've never met on the Cobalt forums is _quite_ high.


----------



## DWL (Nov 18, 2019)

I will be interested after warranty expires on my Cruze and the tune as been proven to be reliable


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

DWL said:


> I will be interested after warranty expires on my Cruze and the tune as been proven to be reliable


I assume the tune functions with stock emissions equipment, so it will regen the DPF when soot loads it. However, this probably means the extra performance results in higher soot loading the DPF simply because making power in a diesel engine results in soot. The current neutering of diesel engines is an absence of more torque and power that could be created under the peaks of the curves, and these lower levels are the result of tuning the engine for emissions.

I don't know about DEF consumption. I wonder if the tune still uses DEF when possible to where you could run the tank dry, but then maybe it disables the speed restrictions if you run the DEF tank dry?

You're left on your own for what exhaust you want to fab up. Weld up a straight pipe to replace the DPF and I guess the removed sensors don't trigger any CEL or speed limits. Freeing up that restriction with the tune has to be another 10-20 horsepower gained as I'm sure the DPF is some level of backpressure greater than modern flow-through catalytic converters.


----------

